# Help! Reheat Full Pork Butt



## bpasquale3 (Aug 4, 2021)

Newby question. I made two pork butts last weekend, didn’t end up needing the second one, left it wrapped and tossed in the fridge in Tupperware. Now 7 days later having friends over again.  What’s the best way to reheat the full pork butt without drying it out??? Or should I just make a new one???

Appreciate any help!


----------



## forktender (Aug 5, 2021)

Put it on a roasting rack in a 2'' tall pan add 1'' of BOILING water not cold, cover tightly with foil and toss it into a 325* oven for an hour. Check the internal temp at an hour to make it's 130* I.T for serving, if not, keep it going until it is. I like to remove the foil and crank the oven up to 350-375* for 15-20 mins to set the bark, by then your I.T. should be 135*-140* which is a good temp to sever it at.

If you want to put on a good showing for your friends with smoke in the air, you can do all of this in your smoker if you can get it up to temp, but it's kinda a waste of  wood or coals.
 ( I'm not gonna lie, I've done it a time or two).

Good luck.
Dan

P.S. use this method for reheating all BBQ heck all meat in general, it works great!!!


----------



## tag0401 (Aug 5, 2021)

I will second what Dan does!


----------



## Newglide (Aug 5, 2021)

Sorry I am slow sometimes.
Make sure I am reading right, will the meat be partially in the water or should the water be under the meat? Basically steaming the meat


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2021)

7 days?  Did you use an ice bath to chill it down? How cold is your fridge?


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2021)

forktender said:


> Put it on a roasting rack in a 2'' tall pan add 1'' of BOILING water not cold, cover tightly with foil and toss it into a 325* oven for an hour. Check the internal temp at an hour to make it's 130* I.T for serving, if not, keep it going until it is. I like to remove the foil and crank the oven up to 350-375* for 15-20 mins to set the bark, by then your I.T. should be 135*-140* which is a good temp to sever it at.
> 
> If you want to put on a good showing for your friends with smoke in the air, you can do all of this in your smoker if you can get it up to temp, but it's kinda a waste of  wood or coals.
> ( I'm not gonna lie, I've done it a time or two).
> ...


I like to toss onions in the charcoal just for the smell.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 5, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> 7 days?  Did you use an ice bath to chill it down? How cold is your fridge?


Good catch on that one. I don't eat leftover pulled pork after 5 days max. USDA says 3-4 days then risk of food borne illness starts to increase exponentially


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 5, 2021)

The only comment I have on this situation is: if it happens again pull it the day you smoke it and freeze the pulled pork for later usage. Reheating pulled pork is easy and can be done in simmering water, an oven or even a microwave, any heat source will work.  Not only will pulling it be easier, but there is less of a chance of drying out the meat. Plus many folks think it tastes better the next day or even the next week. 

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 5, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> 7 days?  Did you use an ice bath to chill it down? How cold is your fridge?





TNJAKE said:


> Good catch on that one. I don't eat leftover pulled pork after 5 days max. USDA says 3-4 days then risk of food borne illness starts to increase exponentially



This is correct, but What type of Q matters. A big pan of Leftover Pulled Pork, that has been exposed to air, mixing, handling and  people eating is one thing. A Whole Butt, untouched, Wrapped, allowed to cool and refrigerated is another. With the latter, the  risk of contamination and any growth to a dangerous level in 7 days is very small...JJ


----------



## bpasquale3 (Aug 5, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> 7 days?  Did you use an ice bath to chill it down? How cold is your fridge?



I did not use an ice bath to cool it. Went from the post-smoker cooler right into my fridge.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 5, 2021)

You should be fine. Let your Nose be your guide...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> This is correct, but What type of Q matters. A big pan of Leftover Pulled Pork, that has been exposed to air, mixing, handling and  people eating is one thing. A Whole Butt, untouched, Wrapped, allowed to cool and refrigerated is another. With the latter, the  risk of contamination and any growth to a dangerous level in 7 days is very small...JJ


I totally agree about wrapped butts holding in a hot box  after they have fallen below 140°, I didn't consider what takes place after 4, 5 or 7 days.  Most fridges are borderline 40°.    

What is the holding time when a wrapped butt is vented, resealed, bagged and plunged into an ice slurry?  Is it also 7 days or can the venting allow some baddies time to get in and shorten the holding time?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 5, 2021)

Best process for holding a Whole Butt or Racks of Ribs, Etc. Is to Wrap while still Hot, hen let cool or chill before refrigerating. The Hot meat comes out of the Smoker Sterile. Wrapping right away keeps it that way, making it impervious to contamination. Now it can cool, even below 140,  without fear. There is no need to Vent it, as a tight wrap in foil will cool it Faster than exposing it to Air. Aluminum, and other metals, are great Heat conductors. Ex. Set a Steak on the counter and it will take a couple hours to defrost. Set the same Steak in or on a Cast Iron Pan or Griddle and it will defrost in Much less time as the Iron is a better conductor than Air.
How many extra Days in the refer will you get. I don't know. I dont recall ever seing a Study done or experimented myself. Will it last indefinitely? No, but unlike the Pulled Pork left over from supper, it should have no problem lasting more than 5 days, even at the 40°F edge of the Danger Zone.
Handling is critical. Limiting exposure to bacterial contamination from Air, Hands, Tools and unsanitary Storage Containers,  makes all the difference when storing Leftovers...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 6, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Best process for holding a Whole Butt or Racks of Ribs, Etc. Is to Wrap while still Hot, hen let cool or chill before refrigerating. The Hot meat comes out of the Smoker Sterile. Wrapping right away keeps it that way, making it impervious to contamination. Now it can cool, even below 140,  without fear. There is no need to Vent it, as a tight wrap in foil will cool it Faster than exposing it to Air. Aluminum, and other metals, are great Heat conductors. Ex. Set a Steak on the counter and it will take a couple hours to defrost. Set the same Steak in or on a Cast Iron Pan or Griddle and it will defrost in Much less time as the Iron is a better conductor than Air.
> How many extra Days in the refer will you get. I don't know. I dont recall ever seing a Study done or experimented myself. Will it last indefinitely? No, but unlike the Pulled Pork left over from supper, it should have no problem lasting more than 5 days, even at the 40°F edge of the Danger Zone.
> Handling is critical. Limiting exposure to bacterial contamination from Air, Hands, Tools and unsanitary Storage Containers,  makes all the difference when storing Leftovers...JJ


Very informative JJ.  So keeping meats wrapped and in the Cambro, for a few hours, then bagging and into an ice bath for 40 minutes or so is better than venting, bagging and ice bath?  That will actually make things easier (less overall handling) especially when I'm cooking several 'cook ahead' butts or briskets. 

Once my meats have rested long enough.... I like to get the internal <40° as quickly as possible, rather than using the refrigerator to cool it down.  So a 100 quart cooler and icy slurry  is my go-to.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2021)

Yes...You are wrapping Hot, holding wrapped meat Hot and the Quick Chilling WITHOUT exposing to any possible Bacteria Contamination... You would be Golden my Friend. Plus the Bonus of No Venting time....JJ


----------



## forktender (Aug 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Good catch on that one. I don't eat leftover pulled pork after 5 days max. USDA says 3-4 days then risk of food borne illness starts to increase exponentially


I missed that part.......douh!!!


----------



## 801driver (Sep 8, 2021)

I live alone, so pull my PB and put into quart zip bags for freezing where I can break off pieces as needed for a single meal.  If needed for a little get together of several people, I just throw a few of those in a crock pot to thaw and get up to temp.  To me it is as as good or better than fresh.


----------



## bpasquale3 (Sep 8, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yes...You are wrapping Hot, holding wrapped meat Hot and the Quick Chilling WITHOUT exposing to any possible Bacteria Contamination... You would be Golden my Friend. Plus the Bonus of No Venting time....JJ


 
Just reporting back I reheated the full pork butt and it turned out great. Thanks for all help!!


----------

